
Where Apple would stand without the iPhone and iPad – Ole Begemann - atularora
http://oleb.net/blog/2011/04/where-apple-would-stand-without-iphone-and-ipad/
======
bryanlarsen
Let's face it, Apple has let OS X stagnate while focusing on iPhone etc, so
it's Mac revenues might have improved by more than 119% without the i trilogy.
OTOH, many macs were sold as iPhone dev platforms and because of the halo
effect from the phone.

------
Apocryphon
This is pretty astounding.

